# Orchestral Tools: Glory Days - Big Band Horns (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey friends! I’ve uploaded a review of Orchestral Tools’ newest library Glory Days: Big Band Horns. Please enjoy!


----------

